

China's most-wanted TianAnMen dissident offers to turn himself in. (bilingual) - teawithcarl
http://wuerkaixi.com

======
teawithcarl
Here is Paul Mooney's (famous reporter, recently banned in China) article in
English, about Wuerkaixi flying to HongKong, to turn himself in.

He is accompanied by Albert Ho, the HK lawyer who assisted NSA whistleblower
Edward Snowden.

[https://www.facebook.com/mooneychina/posts/423190837807287](https://www.facebook.com/mooneychina/posts/423190837807287)

